# New pond



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

A family member is building a new pond in southern ohio. It will be about 2 acres with a max depth of 18 feet. Looking for some guidance/good research websites of how to start off with a good stocking ratio. Bass and bluegill for sure, and maybe crappie. Not sure about cats or any type of filtration-type fish. Pond will be fed by storm run off from surrounding hills and a small spring. Pond should be completed by late summer and will probably take a few months to fill based on rain. 

Also looking for good reasonable fish vendors and ideas to drop in for cover before pond fills up (as well as thoughts for making suitable spawning areas) as well as how long pond should sit after filling before starting the stocking process. Sorry for all the questions. Obviously new at this. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Plan on adding fatheads and maybe golden shiners as soon as it's holding water then bluegill (no hybrid bluegill) late summer or fall if filled or next spring. Give them until next fall then add the bass and black crappie. The number of each will depend on the specific goals. Do they want lots of fish or big fish? Will they be supplementally fed pellets?

Build a dock and boat ramp while equipment is onsite and there is no water. Bob Lusk's book Perfect Pond Want One is a good place to start, it's fairly short but covers the basics plus a little more. It also has good info on planning structure and ways to shape the bottom in conjuction with the structure.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

Pondboss is a good place to look...they have a bi-monthly magaizone dedicated to earth ponds and also a discussion forum that has many industry experts around the country. Its the place on the internet for pond owners.

Locally and on this site Pondfin and a handful of others seam to really know their stuff, I'd trust his recommendations over many other DIYers. 

Good luck and keep us posted. Its a fun process. Mine has been done for 4 years and its till a work in progress.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. We are going to order the book and mag for him. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

rsm555600 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. We are going to order the book and mag for him.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That will be a great gift...that you will benefit from too.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with [email protected] minnows first and small bluegills- then let it sit. And if you want crappie then Black are better, I dont think White crappie are a good option for ponds. As for catfish thats just up to him, they dont really help or hurt anything, but they will compete with your bluegills for food even once they reach a larger size. 

If he is planning to keep the pond free of aquatic plants then artificial structure is very important. Large tree branches or Christmas trees work well for structure, we sprayed water on Christmas trees then used a torch to singe the needles off first, then tie on a block a sink them. You can also "build" or pile up rock formations of any size before you fill the pond. Or mix the two options and use a pile of rocks to hold down some tree branches. Their are many plans and videos online for making homemade pond structure using pvc and wood.

If electric is available then pond aerators or fountains would be a good thing to consider. They are not necessary but can really help your pond.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Update - the pond is now full. We are looking into the intial stocking this spring. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good vendor? The property is in southern Scioto County.

Oh, and another quick question. When you stock the minnows, do you have to feed them or will they find their own food? There is no aquatic vegetation in the pond. It does receive run-off from crick from an adjacent series of hills. I would assume that some food would run into the pond.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Look at fenders fish hatchery or the Hocking college hatchery. I went to Hocking and did the fish program and remb doing orders for private ponds and I think they were pretty reasonable.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Im sure the pond with have little macros or larvae in it that the minnows can eat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my ponds 30yrs old got my fish from fenders, and down your way. they treated me great. even threw in some pregent crabs.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Just talked to fenders. Very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

rsm555600 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Just talked to fenders. Very knowledgeable and helpful.


Good move rsm.......Great folks there! Been around for more than 60 yrs. If they don't have it or can't get it, you probably don't need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

@RSM 
ATAC in Lebanon can supply all your needs for your new dig. As far as fish structure trees are good as mentioned. In addition, we have snag proof "fish attractors made of PVC that allow cover for all species and the ability to fish without losing hooks.
As far as the initial stocking, we recommend the guidelines suggested by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources. We have all the species and sizes necessary for a successful initial stocking. Hopefully, this helps!


----------

